
China plans to build rival to International Space Station within a decade - sassyboy
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/apr/26/china-space-station-tiangong
======
michaelpinto
I'd be surprised if they didn't focus on a moon landing first. You could put
up a small space station pretty quickly, but it took a great deal of effort to
create the ISS.

